# MT2 before Thailand holiday to avoid sunburns?



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello guys,

What would you think about loading with some MT2 to avoid sunburning for a 2 week holiday in Thailand?

I am not that much interested in already being tanned for the beach, but rather to maximise the effect of the sun once there and avoid sun burns.

I can sunburn quite easily when in the sun for the first time in summer, but once I get even a little tan I won't get sunburns after that.

What do you think?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good idea...where are you going in Thailand?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Good idea...where are you going in Thailand?


Flights booked to Bangkok but planning to go to Phuket and Koh Samui. It'll be my first time!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

grizzzly said:


> Flights booked to Bangkok but planning to go to Phuket and Koh Samui. It'll be my first time!


It is an amazing place...I love it there. When you're in bkk make sure you go to Asiatique.

It's a fantastic complex.

Chok dee! (good luck)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to do this but the last 4 times l have used it its been sh*t, which is a shame.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> I used to do this but the last 4 times l have used it its been sh*t, which is a shame.


sh1t as in didn't work for you, or sh1t as in side effects?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

grizzzly said:


> **** as in didn't work for you, or **** as in side effects?


Both mate TBH.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> Both mate TBH.


What kind of sides did you experience? I need to do more research on this though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

grizzzly said:


> What kind of sides did you experience? I need to do more research on this though.


at first endless erections and the odd bit of sickness.

The sh*t stuff, endless sickness and no erections...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a look at these mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/tanning-melanotan/61978-melanotan.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/197156-melanotan-2-advice.html

I used MT2 on my first trip to SEA & got seriously tanned.

The sun is very fierce somedays, it really will surprise you.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> at first endless erections and the odd bit of sickness.
> 
> The sh*t stuff, endless sickness and no erections...


That sounds pretty annoying! Also read on the threads above that it causes blushing.. and endless erections? sounds like viagra to me haha!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

The stuff from drs was good. Nausea at first which only lasted a min. The boner about 2 hrs later which can last hrs. It's great!!

Oh and I came back from Spain a nice shade of mahogany and didn't burn once!

Biggest problem you will have will be sourcing, otherwise I'd strongly recommend it.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I strongly believe the higher the sides then more potent to MT2 is

Last 3-4 bottles iv just have gave tiny sides in terms if sickness an hot flush but I never realy tanned at all

The 20 bottles iv used before them made me feel like death on just 0.5 mg jab but I tanned like mad


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i did a couple of jabs of mt2 before i went to thailand. i was black in one day lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am fair skinned, do not tan naturally at all, so MT2 is a God send for me, and I would never go away without it.

I've been away to places 30C+ with girls who tan very easily, and while they ended up darker than me, my skin was more protected and did not burn and I was only using SPF 6-8.

I'd start the MT2 and have a few sunbeds before you go, not for cosmetic reasons but to build up some protection.

It was about 7-8yrs ago I first used it, and it still works just as well now, Milky I think you must have had bad MT2 mate?

The initial nausea is not great, but Sturgeon travel sickness tabs taken 2hrs before your jab make a big difference, and after a few days of consistent use the side effect goes, only to come back IME is you miss a few days.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i did a couple of jabs of mt2 before i went to thailand. i was black in one day lol


Haha! and it also prevented you from sunburning I guess? what was your dosage?



Nytol said:


> I am fair skinned, do not tan naturally at all, so MT2 is a God send for me, and I would never go away without it.
> 
> I've been away to places 30C+ with girls who tan very easily, and while they ended up darker than me, my skin was more protected and did not burn and I was only using SPF 6-8.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good, what dosage did you use Nytol? All I'd want is just enough to be able to be in the sun without sunscreen. I usually burn easily if I do it too quickly but once I have a slight tan I wont sunburn for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

grizzzly said:


> What kind of sides did you experience? I need to do more research on this though.


I had a bad jab with it the other week, only my second jab and I had savage fever, dizzy ness, and swelling and pain on the injection site.

I panicked at first as I felt awful for 3 days, I thought I had blood poisoning!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I had a bad jab with it the other week, only my second jab and I had savage fever, dizzy ness, and swelling and pain on the injection site.
> 
> I panicked at first as I felt awful for 3 days, I thought I had blood poisoning!


I don't know much about it but how come people don't use MT1 instead of MT2?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

grizzzly said:


> I don't know much about it but how come people don't use MT1 instead of MT2?


Dunno mate, this was my first run at it!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

grizzzly said:


> Sounds really good, what dosage did you use Nytol? All I'd want is just enough to be able to be in the sun without sunscreen. I usually burn easily if I do it too quickly but once I have a slight tan I wont sunburn for the rest of the summer.


To get decent sun protection I really need to take 1mg per day, but I do not tan at all without it, so I am at the far end of the fair skinned spectrum.

This has allowed me to not use suncream in the UK, except on top of my shaved head, which seems to burn regardless.

When in hot countries, 35C+ I used a 6 or 8 and did not burn at all.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

grizzzly said:


> I don't know much about it but how come people don't use MT1 instead of MT2?


Apparently mg per mg it is not as effective.

I've used it and my own findings confirm this.


----------

